# FNP: "Mountainbiker pflügen Limes um"



## Dreizack (10. März 2009)

Wieder mal ein Negativ-Bericht über uns...

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5629458.de.htm

Kennt jemand einen der Leute? Autor, Tauniden, Naturpark Hochtaunus etc? Evtl wäre ein Dialog hilfreich...


----------



## Dr. Faust (10. März 2009)

Ich sehe da keinen Negativ-Bericht, sondern eine Zustandsbeschreibung.
"Das ist eine unglaubliche Kulturschändung"
Und den Limes mit Trails zu überziehen ist nun mal einfach nicht ok.
Letzlich möchten die Verantwortlichen sogar für bessere Information der Biker sorgen ("...dass es Mountainbiker gibt, die nicht wissen, dass sie gerade auf einem Weltkulturerbe herumfahren") und sucht den Dialog 
"Der führende Archäologe setzt auf Überzeugungsarbeit, plädiert gemeinsam mit den Verantwortlichen von Naturpark Hochtaunus und Taunusklub für eine bessere Beschilderung und Gespräche."
Nirgends steht was von bösen MTBlern, die driekt vor Ort erschossen gehören oder ähnlichem. Friedlich, sachlich und eine Verbesserung herbeiführen wollend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (10. März 2009)

...da kann man geteilter meinung sein. 

da ist die rede von vandalen, im aufmacher werden alleine die mountainbiker für den zustand verantwortlich gemacht. 

ob die herren und damen wissen, das teilweise sogar forstfahrzeuge auf dem limes bewegt werden? dann nämlich wenn der normale forstweg zum wenden nicht ausreicht. und nicht zuletzt haben die bemühungen den limes unterhalb des wintersteins "erfahrbar und erlebbar" zu machen dazu geführt, dass ein parallel laufender singletrail planiert wurde. dieser wurde dann mit bauabfällen (asphalt) aufgeschüttet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. März 2009)

allerdings glaube ich dass hier der Unterschied zwischen Motorrädern, Quads und Mountainbikes nicht so klar ist  
vgl 
-eine Enduro-Crossmaschine --> zb. mit 11 kW bei 8.250/min oder 18 kW bei 10.500/min; mit um die 14cm breiten Stollenreifen und einem Gewicht von ca. 130kg
-ein Quad mit ca 50-60PS; um die 160kg mit teils Reifen im Autokleinwagenbereich
und schließlich das Mountainbike, welches durch Muskelkraft betrieben wird, lediglich im äußersten Falle 20kg wiegt und Reifen mit einer Breite von ca 5-8cm aufweist

welches dieser drei Gefährte fördert die Bodenerosion wohl mit Abstand am meisten??
allein trotz dieser Tatsache den Artikel ,, Mountainbiker pflügen Limes um ,, zu nennen, finde ich nicht sonderlich gelungen.. 
das der Limes zum Unesco Weltkulturerbe gehört lassen wir hier mal außen vor... 

möchte nicht sagen das durchs mountainbiken keine Bodenerosion gefördert wird... denn dies passiert auch selbst durchs wandern oder reiten (Pferd) auf dem ,,weg,,
der Autor sollte sich doch evtl mal über die Realtionen zwischen Motorrädern, quads und bikes gedanken machen


----------



## frankweber (10. März 2009)

pflügen? mit dem MTB?


----------



## fastmike (10. März 2009)

die fiesen biker haben sogar noch einen kicker gebaut!


----------



## MissQuax (10. März 2009)

Recht haben die!

Hier das beste Beispiel, wie Mountainbiker den Wald kaputt machen:


----------



## Hopi (10. März 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Recht haben die!
> 
> Hier das beste Beispiel, wie Mountainbiker den Wald kaputt machen:



ich glaube ihr müsst Diät halten  so tief wie ihr eingesunken seid.


----------



## missmarple (10. März 2009)

Erstmal danke an Dreizack für den Hinweis auf den Bericht, da sowas ansonsten gemeinhin an mir vorbei zieht... 

Zwar finde ich gut, hier darüber zu diskutierten, doch leider bekommen die Herrschaften an den entsprechenden Stellen davon wenig bis gar nichts mit. Daher habe ich mich zu einem Leserbrief entschlossen:



			
				Leserbrief schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> bedauerlicherweise werden in oben genanntem Artikel die Mountainbiker als Hauptverursacher der Erosionsschäden am Limeswall dargestellt. So werden diese noch vor Motorrad- und Quadfahrern genannt, vom Forstbetrieb ganz zu schweigen. Es bedarf keiner geologischen Ausbildung um zu erkennen, dass die Schäden, die durch motorisierte Fahrzeuge entstehen, weitaus grösseren Schaden anrichten, als es Mountainbiker vermögen.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung zu der Thematik sollte hiermit umfassend dargestellt sein... 


PS: Schönes Bild, MissQuax!


----------



## X-Präsi (10. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Erstmal danke an Dreizack für den Hinweis auf den Bericht, da sowas ansonsten gemeinhin an mir vorbei zieht...
> 
> Zwar finde ich gut, hier darüber zu diskutierten, doch leider bekommen die Herrschaften an den entsprechenden Stellen davon wenig bis gar nichts mit. Daher habe ich mich zu einem Leserbrief entschlossen:
> 
> ...



Prima Leserbrief! 

Die DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus hat dazu auch was in Arbeit. Bei allem Respekt, den alle vor dem Weltkulturerbe Limes empfinden sollten, darf es nicht sein, dass die MTBer hier mal wieder den Schwarzen Peter bekommen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. März 2009)

Ich finds völlig daneben Mountainbiker in einem Zug mit sich illegal im Wald bewegenden motorisierten "Naturfreunden" zu nennen.
Wenn die Furchen wirklich so schlimm sind, dann ist es allerdings kaum verwunderlich wenn Mountainbiker da an den Pranger geraten, denn diese sieht man dort sicherlich häufiger auch wenn sie nur für einen Bruchteil der Bodenerosion verantwortlich sind.

Eine gewisse Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wäre aber auch für MTBler angebracht. So war mir bisher auch nicht wirklich klar, dass ich da auf einem Weltkulurerbe rumgurke! Zwar sollte man generell bodenschonend fahren, aber wenn jeder MTBler auf dem Wall weiß worauf er fährt so wird er noch mehr drauf achten möglichst ohne Blockierungen u.ä. zu fahren. Und selbst die "Unbelehrbaren" haben mit dem entsprechenden Wissen vielleicht genug Anstand die Trails "vorsichtig" zu befahren und - falls es das überhaupt gibt  - möglichst keine Kicker zu bauen, Steilkurven zu graben, oder ähnliches 

Den Leserbrief finde ich super formuliert  ich hätts nie so gut schreiben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (12. März 2009)

Dreizack schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Negativ-Bericht über uns...
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.5629458.de.htm



Man das is ja wieder ein Bericht :kotz: Wenn ich sowas lese, wachsen mir echt bunte Federn! 

Aber 3 feine Leserbriefe habt ihr da abgelassen  und wenn man mal die Bilder vergleicht






mit dem von MissQuax






springen mir die ausgefahrenen Furchen der bösen Mountainbiker sofort ins Auge und das liegt nicht an der Bildgröße!!


----------



## HelixBonus (13. März 2009)

Ein weiterer Grund für einen Bikepark am Feldberg...


----------



## bikebecker (13. März 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund für einen Bikepark am Feldberg...



Und danach dann Wegsperrungen?

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Tilman (14. März 2009)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Und danach dann Wegsperrungen?
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Wozu, CC muß auch weiter auf Wegen möglich sein, es führen ja nicht alle, wenn es am Feldberg ´mal ´was geben sollte, DH?

Über Wegesperrungen hat bisher noch kaum jemand geredet, das sollte auch so bleiben.

Was den Limes angeht, ist das eine Sache der Allgemeinbildung. Und wenn andere sich ohne Kultur(denkmal)kenntnisse mit spitzen Haxn und wie auch immer an dem Wall vergreifen, dann muß man´s als kulturbewußter Biker nicht nachmachen.

Kurzum, es muß langsam üblich werden, daß nicht gesagt wird, die anderen Waldnutzer seien ja noch schlimmer sind als die Biker, sondern daß die Biker die besten Outdoor-Sportler sind und uns der Rest (einschließlich mycelkillend marodierender Pilzesammler im Herbst) mal am A.... vorbeigehen kann.


----------



## fuzzball (14. März 2009)

ähm also wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere gibt es den Limes nicht mehr, war schließlich eine Holzmauer die über die Jahrhunderte verrottet ist. Das was die heute als die Überreste des Limes bezeichnen wurde vor zirka 50 Jahren wieder aufgebaut/aufgeschüttet. Bitte um korrektur falls ich mich irre. Falls nicht, immer schön drüber fahren hat keine historische Bedeutung


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2009)

^^^würd mich mal interessieren ob das wirklich den tatsachen entspricht, hab auf die schnelle nix drüber gefunden und wenns ist wie fuzzball sagt....naja dann ist die aufregung ja wirklich für die katz...andererseits haben die doch bestimmt nicht vor 50 jahren steine in den mengen kleingeklobbt um den verlauf des limes zu markieren 

die ringwälle auf dem altkönig sind da was anderes, die sind keltischen hersprungs und auch scheinbar echt. da läßt sich auch leicht geschriebenes drüber finden.

@fuzzball: wo hast du denn dein wissen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (15. März 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wozu, CC muß auch weiter auf Wegen möglich sein, es führen ja nicht alle, wenn es am Feldberg ´mal ´was geben sollte, DH?
> 
> Über Wegesperrungen hat bisher noch kaum jemand geredet, das sollte auch so bleiben.
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, lieber Tilman der letzte Satz ist irgendwie nicht verständlich. Was möchtest Du mit diesem zum Ausdruck bringen??

Ich glaube hier hat sich der eine oder andere geärgert, daß wir kollektiv als Sündenbock für diverse PS starke Gesetzesbrecher kriminalisiert wurden in der Headline der Zeitung.

Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger gab den Anstoß zu den obenstehenden Post oder auch Leserbriefen in der Presse.

Gruß Frank


----------



## schu2000 (15. März 2009)

Der nächste Brennpunkt an dem es rund geht. Was momentan an verschiedensten Orten in Deutschland gegen uns Mountainbiker Front gemacht wird ist schon sehr traurig 



Tilman schrieb:


> Wozu, CC muß auch weiter auf Wegen möglich sein, es führen ja nicht alle, wenn es am Feldberg ´mal ´was geben sollte, DH?



Die Gegner der Mountainbiker können also CC, Freeride, DH usw. voneinander unterscheiden??


----------



## fuzzball (15. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^^^würd mich mal interessieren ob das wirklich den tatsachen entspricht, hab auf die schnelle nix drüber gefunden und wenns ist wie fuzzball sagt....naja dann ist die aufregung ja wirklich für die katz...andererseits haben die doch bestimmt nicht vor 50 jahren steine in den mengen kleingeklobbt um den verlauf des limes zu markieren
> 
> die ringwälle auf dem altkönig sind da was anderes, die sind keltischen hersprungs und auch scheinbar echt. da läßt sich auch leicht geschriebenes drüber finden.
> 
> @fuzzball: wo hast du denn dein wissen her?



eigentlich aus Geschichtsbüchern, da man die aber nicht besonders gut im Internet zeigen kann hier mal noch ein paar Fundstellen:
http://www.deutsche-limeskommission...bergermanischer_limes_hessen/13_saalburg.html
http://www.deutsche-limeskommission...bergermanischer_limes_hessen/12_feldberg.html
natürlich müssen die ursprünglichen Gebäude und Ruinen geschützt werden, aber nicht ein Erdwall mit losem Geröll.


----------



## Tilman (16. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Der nächste Brennpunkt an dem es rund geht. Was momentan an verschiedensten Orten in Deutschland gegen uns Mountainbiker Front gemacht wird ist schon sehr traurig



Na ja, da ist schon 'was dran, schließlich fahren ein paar wilde Leute auf dem Limes herum und ruinieren das Image aller Biker, da muß sich der Schalli schon mal beschweren dürfen.



> (.....)
> Die Gegner der Mountainbiker können also CC, Freeride, DH usw. voneinander unterscheiden????



Welche Gegner? Ich sagte schon, im Taunus hat man bisher nicht von Wegesperrungen geredet, weil das Blödsinn wäre (es sei denn punktuell in begründeten (!!!) Fällen). Ob die Gegner im übrigen CC, Freeride, DH usw. voneinander unterscheiden können, ist mir im übrigen ziemlich egal, solange sie nicht das Sagen haben. 

Wegesperrungen bedürfen, nebenbei bemerkt, in Hessen der Beteiligung der Radfahrverbände.


----------



## d_mase (30. März 2009)

Oh man.....also, wenn ich so einen Artikel lese, dann schaffe ich es kaum noch, mich zu kontrollieren. Ich könnte sogar die Androhung eines schweren körperlichen Verweis gegenüber Dr. Foerster und dem Autor nicht ausschließen.

Zum einen ist diese Thematik nicht neu. Schon vor 10-15 Jahren, als der MTB Sport aufkam, hatte die Taunus Zeitung erste Berichte, dass MTB-Fahrer den Limes zerstören.

Diese Berichte waren damals schon schon recht einseitig geschrieben und haben dazu geführt, die Biker in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.

Zum zweiten......wenn ich mir den Limes so anschaue, dann ist schon gerade zu unverschämt von Dr. Förster zu behaupten, dass Biker den Limes kaputt machen.

Als Beispiel.....wer den Taununs und den Limes kennt, dem ist sicherlich das letzte Stück unterhalb des Sandplackens bekannt. Als "Waschbrett" ist es ein markantes Stück, welches von vielen Wanderern begangen und Bikern befahren wird. Auf der rechten Seite - also wenn man den Weg hoch läuft - befindet sich eine recht hübsche Felsformation. Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass wir diese vor etwas 15 Jahren zufällig entdeckten, denn vom Weg her konnte man die überhaupt nicht sehen. Heute klafft dort ein gigantisches Loch. Mit schwerem Gerät wurden hier Bäume gefällt und Wege zerstört. Ich würde gerne mal mit Dr. Foerster eine Limesbegehung machen. Er möchte mir doch bitte mal die Biker SChäden zeigen, dann zeige ich ihm ganz andere SChäden.

Das ist auch leider kein Einzelfall. Da ich wie gesagt schon seit über 15 Jahren durch den Taununs bike muss ich auch feststellen, dass es immer weniger gute und schöne Wege und Trails gibt. Immer mehr fallen den Forstarbeiten zum Opfer und sind dadurch unzumutbar bis hin zu unpassierbar.

Ein weiteres Beispiel......Unser Herr Förster fühlt sich ja für die Wanderwege verantwortlich - Unterhalb des Treisbergs befindet sich ein Teil eines Europäischen Fernwanderwegs. Dieser ist auf einer Länge von etwa 100 Meter seit über 2 Jahren unpassierbar, weil die Bäume so dicht gefällt und nicht mehr entfernt wurden.

Zum Dritten......die "schlaue Taktik" von Herrn Dr. Foerster führt dazu, dass um die gefällten Bäume Schleichwege bzw. Trampelpfade durch den Wald entstehen. Das kann ja wohl nicht Sinn und Zweck sein. Zum anderen können das immer noch Rettungswege sein. Ich habe mal miterlebt, wie das Rote Kreuz mit einem geländegängigen Rettungswagen einen Wanderer auf dem Limes gerettet hat. Aber da kann das Rote Kreuz noch so geländegängige Fahrzeuge besitzen........mit Foerster Taktik sperrt er sie alle aus.


----------



## bestmove (30. März 2009)

@d_mase 

ich war am Wochenende mal wieder auf der Waldautobahn von der Saalburg zum Sandplacken unterwegs. Meine Güte was wurden dort Bäume platt gemacht  der Havester steht da immer noch rum. By the Way: vor 3-4 Tagen kam ein sehr kritischer  Bericht über Havester im Wald ... wo die fahren wächst kein Gras mehr (im warsten Sinne des Wortes). Der Waldboden wird dadurch dermaßen verdichtet, keine Chancen mehr fürs Wurzelwerk 

@smak
Vor allem bringen die ganzen Aktionen nüscht, höchstens kurzfristig, im nächsten Frühjahr können se dann wieder von vorn anfangen


----------



## d_mase (30. März 2009)

Vielleicht grenzt es ja ein bisschen an Proll, aber ich habe meiner Empörung mal Luft gemacht im Gästebuch des Taunusclubs.
Ich erlaube mir mal den Link zu posten, vielleicht macht es ja dem ein oder anderen Spaß dem Taunusclub die "Meinung zu sagen".
http://www.taunusklub.de/gaestebuch.html


----------



## oldrizzo (30. März 2009)

@ smak:
ich habe das fotografisch dokumentiert. immer wieder gut, solche fotos zu haben. das zeug liegt immer noch rum. einen leserbrief hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, jetzt haue ich noch mal ein schreiben an den naturpark raus.


----------



## Freakstyler (30. März 2009)

Ich denke man ist einfach naiv wenn man glaubt, dass man die Sache durch solche Zerstörungsaktionen, wie die auf dem Winterstein, löst. Solche Aktionen schüren  nur das Feuer u. bringen böses Blut. Vielleicht sollte einfach mal mehr u. organisierter gebaut werden, dass verstanden wird, dass sich eine Szene wie diese nicht unterdrücken lässt. Ich rede hier jetzt nicht von Zerstörungen am Limes sondern allgemein. Es sollte einfach versucht werden die Sache durch mehr legale Strecken zu kanalisieren, anstatt die Biker durch solche Abrissaktionen noch zu animieren neue Strecken zu bauen. Mit dieser Lösung wäre doch wirklich jedem geholfen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> @d_mase
> 
> ich war am Wochenende mal wieder auf der Waldautobahn von der Saalburg zum Sandplacken unterwegs. Meine Güte was wurden dort Bäume platt gemacht  der Havester steht da immer noch rum. By the Way: vor 3-4 Tagen kam ein sehr kritischer  Bericht über Havester im Wald ... wo die fahren wächst kein Gras mehr (im warsten Sinne des Wortes). Der Waldboden wird dadurch wohl dermaßen verdichtet, keine Chancen mehr fürs Wurzelwerk
> 
> ...



Hier im Vorspessart haben wir dieses Problem nicht, dass Holzernter die Strecken zerstören. Es gibt einfach keine 'Parks'.
Dafür Holzernter/Harvester:



Was wir einfach gestrickten Leute einfach nicht verstehen wollen sind die Zusammenhänge:
Vor 'nem halben jahr war Ölkrise und die Spritpreise on-top. Bei den Scheichs floss der letzte Tropfen raus. Also hat man sich der Biomasse/Energie besonnen. All die tollen Privatfeinstaubschleudern vulgo Pellet-Heizungen müssen ja schließlich versorgt werden (gibt's da auch eine Versorgungspflicht ). Und denken wir ans Ölgeschäft: das is BIG BUSINESS! Genauso wie das Holzgeschäft: BIG BUSINESS. Und da kann man nicht mit dem Schweizertaschenmessersäge rein ins Holz, dafür braucht man BIG HARVESTER, BIG GEARS, verstehste? 
Komme zu dem Schluss daß wir mit unseren Alu-Eisen-Gummi-Carbon-Kraton-Leder-Compound Spielzeugen nur das BIG BUSINESS stören. Und das muss ja gefördert werden, jetzt in der Krise.
Sorry für meinen Sarkasmus. 
Werde mal meinem Landtagsabgeordneten schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (30. März 2009)

Warum im Spessart die Harvester so wüten
Den Beitrag gabs schonmal in einer Diskussionsrunde hier im IBC. Für alle dies noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. März 2009)

Kombi sagt es - der Wald ist in den letzten Jahren stärker denn je zum Wirtschaftsgut mutiert. Alle Jahre wieder gilt es die Ernte einzufahren. Die Wälder sind zumeist in Staats-, bzw. Privatbesitz (ehem. Fürsten- und Grafschaften) - Holz ist deren Einnahmequelle. 

Es kommt immer wieder die Forderung nach erneuerbaren Energiequellen auf. Pellets, Biogasanlagen etc. seien hier genannt. Die brauchen Futter - also erleben wir díe Nutzung der Wälder wie gesehen und die Monokulturen in der Landwirtschaft.

Die Geister die wir einst riefen - hier sehen wir die Konsequenzen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. März 2009)

Pellets werden aus Holzabfällen hergestellt. Soweit hoch ist der Wert von Pellets noch lange nicht, dass man gute Bäume tatsächlich nur zu Pellets verarbeiten würde. Das wäre auch arg schwachsinnig - das Holz erstmal zermahlen um es dann unter Energieaufwand wieder zu Pellets zu pressen 

Das ändert nichts an der äußerst fragwürdigen betriebswirtschaftlichen Ausrichtung der Staatsforste. Aber "falsche" Kritik sollte man möglichst auch vermeiden.


----------



## d_mase (31. März 2009)

Das ist nichts Neues, dass der Wald "Big Business" ist.
Das ist schade, aber es ist so. Damit müssen wir wohl leben

Hier geht es aber viel mehr darum, dass dieses Schäden, die durch die Aberntung von Holz entstehen, dem MountainBiker in die Schuhe geschoben werden.

Es ist gerade zu unverschämt zu behaupten, dass Biker den Limes kaputt machen, wenn neben dran diese Harvester metergroße Schneißen in den Wald sägen.

...es geht um die selbsternanten grünen "Naturfreunde", die sich für Ihren "Naturpark" angeblich stark machen und mit erhobenen Finger auf die Mountain Biker zeigen.
Der MountainBiker ist für unsere Wanderfreunde eine kleine wehrlose Gattung, auf der er rumhacken kann. Gegen Forst und Waldbesitzer kommt er nicht an.

Diese Diskussion dass Biker den Wald kaputt machen, ist gerade zu lächerlich.
Heute Abend fahre ich erst recht durch die nächst beste Schonung. Da geht gar nichts kaputt (Achtung Ironie! Bevor jetzt wieder Posts kommen von wegen mit so einem Verhalten schürt man das erst recht)


----------



## d_mase (31. März 2009)

@theobviousfaker
Interessanter Bericht! Danke für diesen Link


----------



## ChrisCringle (31. März 2009)

Hat mal jemand bei der FNP nachgehakt was diese Defamierung soll? 
Ich finde das schreit geradezu nach Beschwerdemails.
Gerade hier in der Wetterau bzw. dem Rhein/Main Gebiet versuchen die lokalen Vereine und auch die DIMB seit Jahren (mit Erfolg wie ich finde) unser Image zu verbessern.
Dieser Artikel, insbesondere der Titel ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht.

Mein Emil ist draußen. Ich hoffe das sich viele anschließen...

@oldrizzo
Könntest du die Bilder mal posten?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2009)

@ chris: 
die sind auf der karte, ich ziehe sie mir auf den rechner und bringe den heute abend (mittwochsstammtisch) mit.... hier posten hat wenig sinn, denke ich. mehr dazu persönlich.


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> eigentlich aus Geschichtsbüchern, da man die aber nicht besonders gut im Internet zeigen kann hier mal noch ein paar Fundstellen:
> http://www.deutsche-limeskommission...bergermanischer_limes_hessen/13_saalburg.html
> http://www.deutsche-limeskommission...bergermanischer_limes_hessen/12_feldberg.html
> natürlich müssen die ursprünglichen Gebäude und Ruinen geschützt werden, aber nicht ein Erdwall mit losem Geröll.



wenn du die von Dir verlinkte Seite mal genauer ansiehst, erfährst Du, warum der Limes schützenswert ist.
http://www.deutsche-limeskommission.de/de/home/weltkulturerbe/der_deutsche_welterbe_antrag.html


----------



## jan84 (15. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Pellets werden aus Holzabfällen hergestellt. Soweit hoch ist der Wert von Pellets noch lange nicht, dass man gute Bäume tatsächlich nur zu Pellets verarbeiten würde. Das wäre auch arg schwachsinnig - das Holz erstmal zermahlen um es dann unter Energieaufwand wieder zu Pellets zu pressen [...]



Wenn man mal drauf achtet wieviel von Wurzel und Kronenwerk stellenweise (bei Harvestereinsatz) im Wald zurückbleibt (nichts) bekommt man die Pellets auch noch unter . 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unsigned_void (12. Juli 2009)

Interessant wird das Foto aus der FNP, wenn man sich mal das nicht ganz so zusammengeschnittene Foto aus einem früheren Bericht der FNP anschaut: http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.5630724.de.htm . Die Schäden im Hintergrund wurden im neueren Artikel schön weggeschnitten.


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2009)

So.... jetzt ist es mal wieder am Winterstein soweit.
Habe heute beim Laufen die Feststellung machen müssen, dass der Limeswall (oder was dafür gehalten werden soll) zwischen Vogeltal und Römerturm vollständig mit frisch gefällten Bäumen zugeworfen wurde. Die Schäden am ,,Wall" durch die aufgeschlagenen Bäume sind größer, als die Erosionsschäden der letzten 10 Jahre!!! Wenn da mal nicht wieder einer mitgedacht hat ;-)


----------



## CoAXx (30. August 2009)

nrgmac schrieb:


> So.... jetzt ist es mal wieder am Winterstein soweit.
> Habe heute beim Laufen die Feststellung machen müssen, dass der Limeswall (oder was dafür gehalten werden soll) zwischen Vogeltal und Römerturm vollständig mit frisch gefällten Bäumen zugeworfen wurde. Die Schäden am ,,Wall" durch die aufgeschlagenen Bäume sind größer, als die Erosionsschäden der letzten 10 Jahre!!! Wenn da mal nicht wieder einer mitgedacht hat ;-)



Ich war vorgestern dort. Es liegen Bäume von beiden Seiten über dem Trail auf einer Länge von mehreren Hundert Meter. Wahnsinn! Dieser Trails ist dich für 50 Jahre


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2009)

servus,

in diesem aufwand wird sowas nur vom forstamt weilrod betrieben. betroffen sind aber nicht nur der limestrail.

wenn ihr an der situation etwas ändern wollt, schreibt den herren götz und lang doch mal eine mail ([email protected]).


----------



## mr-Lambo (31. August 2009)

Besser an das zuständige Ministerium! Landwirtschaftsministerium?


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2009)

wobei die dich zunächst wieder an das forstamt verweisen. also am besten gleich beide anschreiben. ansprechen würde ich das minis. des innern und für sport und das minis. für umwelt, energie und landwirtschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckoebel (31. August 2009)

Jetzt ist ja erst mal Schluss mit der Limesstrecke vom Römerturm nach Langehain runter. Irgend jemand meint es wäre besser den Limes mit gefällten Bäumen zu zuschmeissen. Es dürften ca. 25 Stück seit letzter oder vorletzter Woche da rum liegen. Ob das besonders Zustandsfördernd ist einen 10 Tonnen schweren Baum auf den Limes zu schmeissen bezweifel ich zwar aber jemand anderes weis das wohl besser, abgesehen davon das man gesunde ausgewachsene Bäume fällt um die paar Mountainbiker zu vertreiben. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wer hier eigenlich das Weltkulturerbe nachhaltiger schädigt.


----------



## ckoebel (31. August 2009)

Eigentlich sollte man mal Fotos machen und die an die Zeitung bzw. UNESCO weitergeben.


----------



## orscheler (8. September 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> in diesem aufwand wird sowas nur vom forstamt weilrod betrieben. betroffen sind aber nicht nur der limestrail.
> 
> wenn ihr an der situation etwas ändern wollt, schreibt den herren götz und lang doch mal eine mail ([email protected]).


 
wenn tatsächlich der limes als Bodendenkmal beschädigt wurde, sollte eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung gestellt werden.

Hier mal laut wikipedia der entsprechende Sachverhalt


_(1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bis zu 360 Tagessätzen ist zu bestrafen, wer eine Sachbeschädigung begeht_

_3. an einem öffentlichen Denkmal oder an einem Gegenstand, der unter Denkmalschutz steht,_


----------



## nrgmac (15. September 2009)

Leute wehrt Euch endlich gegen die depperten Grünkittel!
Solange nur hier diskutiert wird und keiner etwas unternimmt, wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern! Zumal wir sind nicht alleine betroffen.... In den letzten Monaten sind immer mehr offizielle Wanderwege auf Forstautobahnen umgelegt worden. Die Wanderer und Läufer sind demnach auch betroffen vom Übermut der kleinen grünen Männchen 

Ein kleiner Leserbrief an die regionale Zeitung oder eine Email an  UNESCO, Ministerium, Landrat, Kreisverwaltung,...... sollte doch bei JEDEM mal drin sein, oder?

Auf deutschen Behörden läuft alles nach dem Motto: Solange sich keiner beschwert, dann ist alles i.O.!!! Macht den Damen und Herren doch mal ein bisserl Arbeit! Dann werden die ,,Störenfriede" ganz schnell beseitigt! Es gibt nämlich nichts schlimmeres als Ärger (Arbeit) auf Behörden!


----------



## oldrizzo (15. September 2009)

@ nrg: es ist doch immer so, dass sich die meisten still verhalten. ich weiss nicht, wieviele schreiben ich in den letzten jahren an diverse stellen geschickt habe. die meisten antworten ja noch nicht einmal....


----------



## ins (16. September 2009)

Hab mich auch mal bemüht und mehrere Mails an verschiedene Stellen geschrieben, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen...

Ich beobachte die Situation am Winterstein mit großer Sorge, wenn nicht bald etwas passiert, gibt es bald weder für Wanderer, Reiter noch Biker Strecken abseits von Forstwegen.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. September 2009)

Mittlerweile wird überall gewütet, ich frage mich was solche Aktionen echt bringen soll. Schaut euch mal die Bilder an die ich auf meiner Hausstrecke gemacht habe. Meine "Maintaler-Trail-Tour" ist jedenfalls tot! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6332767&postcount=7955

Ich mag halt nicht immer nur Straße fahren! Gerade jetzt wo eigentlich die geilste Zeit zum biken ist wird alles zugeschmissen was unseren Sport so schön macht


----------



## orscheler (17. September 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird überall gewütet, ich frage mich was solche Aktionen echt bringen soll. Schaut euch mal die Bilder an die ich auf meiner Hausstrecke gemacht habe. Meine "Maintaler-Trail-Tour" ist jedenfalls tot!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6332767&postcount=7955
> 
> Ich mag halt nicht immer nur Straße fahren! Gerade jetzt wo eigentlich die geilste Zeit zum biken ist wird alles zugeschmissen was unseren Sport so schön macht


 
Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe und die Harvester abends einsam im Wald stehen sehe, muß ich an den Song "Macht kaputt, was euch kaputt macht" von Ton, Steine, Scherben denken. Aber für sowas bin ich ja inzwischen zu alt.


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. September 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Meine "Maintaler-Trail-Tour" ist jedenfalls tot!
> 
> Ich mag halt nicht immer nur Straße fahren! Gerade jetzt wo eigentlich die geilste Zeit zum biken ist wird alles zugeschmissen was unseren Sport so schön macht


 
Im Vilbeler Wald müsste aber alles noch iO sein und im Kilianer Wald sind alle Trails noch da


----------



## Adrenalino (18. September 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Im Vilbeler Wald müsste aber alles noch iO sein und im Kilianer Wald sind alle Trails noch da



Mag sein aber für ne Feierabendrunde sind die schon zu weit weg. Ich komm erst so gegen 18:30 Uhr aufs Rad, das wird eng für Vilbel und Kilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (18. September 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Im Vilbeler Wald müsste aber alles noch iO sein und im Kilianer Wald sind alle Trails noch da



War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr im Vilbeler Wald unterwegs. Aber zumindest dieser kleine Bombenkrater - Spielplatz wurde platt gemacht. Wie es mit den Trails aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## nrgmac (18. September 2009)

torpedo64 schrieb:


> im vilbeler wald müsste aber alles noch io sein und im kilianer wald sind alle trails noch da



noch......


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. September 2009)

Mein Hometrail wurde inzwischen auch von großen Maschinen zerstört. Der schmale Weg ist jetzt teilweise breit und ein kleiner Bach fließt dort durch (habe ich vorher noch gar nicht gesehen), wo man fahrtechnisch schon geschickt fahren muss, damit man nicht hinein plumpst 

...aber wie jedes Jahr werden Forstarbeiten durchgeführt. Ob die Arbeiter wirklich dabei an Mountain Biker denken, mag ich zu bezweifeln. Die haben bestimmt andere Probleme...


----------

